# Starting From Scratch



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

Did any of you train your dogs for the ring yourselves, - I'm thinking more if there isn't any Ringcraft classes near you?

How early did you start trying to get them to stand etc?

Sal
x


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Hi I started training my recent litter to stand on a table from 4 weeks old. I go to ringcraft classes every week also and pups start going a week after their last injection.
My ringcragt is great as all the dogs get running around the hall socialising before the actual training starts


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2008)

SallyUK said:


> Did any of you train your dogs for the ring yourselves, - I'm thinking more if there isn't any Ringcraft classes near you?
> 
> How early did you start trying to get them to stand etc?
> 
> ...


Hi Sal -we do tend to train our dogs ourselves now, but when we first started to show we went to ringcraft classes to learn how to do it! There are several things about ringcraft common to all breeds, but then there are specific ways of showing certain breeds. One thing you can get from a ringcraft class that is difficult to get by doing it yourself is getting your dog to stand while strangers go over it as a judge would. (People we meet on our walks are getting used to us saying, "Just go over this puppy for me"! ) If you can't find a ringcraft class near you, is your breeder able to help you? Failing that, are there any other show people near you who may be willing to help?


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

spellweaver said:


> One thing you can get from a ringcraft class that is difficult to get by doing it yourself is getting your dog to stand while strangers go over it as a judge would. (People we meet on our walks are getting used to us saying, "Just go over this puppy for me"! ) If you can't find a ringcraft class near you, is your breeder able to help you? Failing that, are there any other show people near you who may be willing to help?


Hiya Spellweaver

Oooh, I forgot about that part! 

I'll have a quick word with his breeder, as she shows his Mum, thanks for that.

Sal
x


----------



## raindog (Jul 1, 2008)

We start as soon as we can. 4-5 weeks if we have bred them, and 8-9 weeks if they are from another breeder.
This is a little girl from our most recent litter - 8 weeks when this was taken (with mum watching on critically)



















We still take ours to training classes, though. It helps with the socialisation and the pup's familiarisation with the crowds and noise you get at dog shows.

Mick


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

Beautiful pup!!

Yes, we take ours out to most places (carrying him) at the moment, so he can get used to different places, smells, people etc.

There seems to be a distinct shortage of training classes in my area though - (just outside Huddersfield, West Yorkshire).

We did pop along to the RSPCA class with our last pup, but didn't think much of the trainer, so don't really want to go back to that one if we can help it.

The only ringcraft class I can find seems to be for GSDs in particular.

Sal
x


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2008)

Lovely pics there, Raindog! We too start ours standing early - these are Quinny and Neo at 4 weeks:

View attachment 9893


View attachment 9894


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

spellweaver said:


> Lovely pics there, Raindog! We too start ours standing early - these are Quinny and Neo at 4 weeks:
> 
> View attachment 9893
> 
> ...


Aweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, I want them! lol 

Sal
xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2008)

SallyUK said:


> Aweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, I want them! lol
> 
> Sal
> xx


heh heh - they're a bit bigger now (8 months old yesterday!) - this is them with their mum Evie (Evie's in the middle, Quinny is on the left and Neo is on the right)

View attachment 9947


----------



## Christina0 (Mar 8, 2008)

Hi

I am awaiting my boxer pup who will be born in 10 days time, already checked out ringcraft class. am VERY lucky to have one within 15 minutes walking distance from my home.

This will be my first show dog, so will need all the help I can get! Already own an 8 year old rescue boxer dog who i got at 6 months, he is an absolutely fantastic dog! 

Christine


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2008)

Christina0 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am awaiting my boxer pup who will be born in 10 days time, already checked out ringcraft class. am VERY lucky to have one within 15 minutes walking distance from my home.
> 
> ...


Ooooh, boxers! They're in the working group - more often than not the working and pastoral groups are on the same day at champ shows, so we might see you. If you need any help at all, ask away!


----------



## Christina0 (Mar 8, 2008)

Hi Spellweaver


Thanks for the offer of advice, I will need it!
Like i say, never had a show dog before,but had dogs all my life. Just gave up horse riding earlier this year after making the heartbreaking decision to sell my beloved horse. this was only due to my hip/back problem and no longer able to compete. I did lots of horse showing, so have been in the show ring, but not with a dog!

Plan to take my pup to ringcraft class just up the road, but i believe our showing career would be best started by joining a breed club? i.e. Scottish Boxer Club? As they would probably be able to keep me right and point me in the right direction. Only thing is, its soooo far away, i am on the east coast of Scotland, and they are on the west coast, just a sacrafice I will have to make I guess?

I am taking a few weeks off work to settle in our new pup into a routine. Have a dog sitter who is coming in daily to take both dogs out at lunch time, so have that organised. Will just have to get him out and about and well socialised before our first show!! Am very excited!
Where are you based? Would be great to meet at a show!

thanks
Christine


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi Christina
Ringcraft classes are definitely the best way to begin - training for your dog and you is a must! Once you begin to feel a bit confident (and your pup is 6 calendar months old) I would try an open show (for the practice) and then, if your pup is of a good enough standard, look at a championship show. Your ringcraft class will probably have details and schedules of local open shows, and you can find out about championship shows from The Higham Press on this link dog.biz the Worldwide Canine Community - or Fosse Data on this link FOSSE DATA: Providing Computerised Show Services to the World of Dogs. The Kennel Club also do a very informative piece on showing on Dog Showing | The Kennel Club

Breed clubs are great for keeping you up to date with what is happening in your breed, and they will probably also run open and championship shows for the breed. There may be more than one breed club for boxers - I know for border collies there is the main one (The Border Collie Club of Great Britain) and then several regional ones. It won't matter too greatly that the breed clubs aren't near where you live - for example, we live in the East Midlands and in November we will be travelling to Weston-Super-Mare to the South West England Border Collie Club Champ Show.

Have fun learning about showing - and let me know how you progress. And keep asking those questions - I know when I first started and it was all strange there seemed to be hundreds of things I didn't know!

And once you start going to shows, it would be lovely to meet you! We travel all over the country showing our dogs so we're bound to be at the same show at some stage!


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

spellweaver said:


> Hi Christina
> Ringcraft classes are definitely the best way to begin - training for your dog and you is a must! Once you begin to feel a bit confident (and your pup is 6 calendar months old) I would try an open show (for the practice) and then, if your pup is of a good enough standard, look at a championship show. Your ringcraft class will probably have details and schedules of local open shows, and you can find out about championship shows from The Higham Press on this link dog.biz the Worldwide Canine Community - or Fosse Data on this link FOSSE DATA: Providing Computerised Show Services to the World of Dogs. The Kennel Club also do a very informative piece on showing on Dog Showing | The Kennel Club
> 
> Breed clubs are great for keeping you up to date with what is happening in your breed, and they will probably also run open and championship shows for the breed. There may be more than one breed club for boxers - I know for border collies there is the main one (The Border Collie Club of Great Britain) and then several regional ones. It won't matter too greatly that the breed clubs aren't near where you live - for example, we live in the East Midlands and in November we will be travelling to Weston-Super-Mare to the South West England Border Collie Club Champ Show.
> ...


you not coming up to the North west Border collie show then Val on the 19th October


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

leoti said:


> you not coming up to the North west Border collie show then Val on the 19th October


Forgot to enter!


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

Ringcraft is great, they usually have different people go over the dogs which is reallly useful when you get to a show. I didn't start until I had already showed my first dog, needless to say we were a total joke in the ring.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

Snoringbear said:


> Ringcraft is great, they usually have different people go over the dogs which is reallly useful when you get to a show. I didn't start until I had already showed my first dog, needless to say we were a total joke in the ring.


Heh heh - bet you weren't as bad as me! The first "serious" show I ever went to was a cocker spaniel breed open show - I knew so little about showing that I showed my dog on an extending lead!!!  A kind lady had a little word with me and suggested that I go to ringcraft classes ...............


----------



## Christina0 (Mar 8, 2008)

thanks Spellweaver.

Great info! am awaiting a quality pup who is from a KC acredited breeder, both dam and sire have very good breeding, and are from show winning stock, including several champions/international champions and world champions, am getting male pick of the litter, so hopefully nice boy pup in amongst the litter. Bitch was scanned, and is full of pups!

My aim is all the big champ shows, not worried about the travelling, I did a fair bit of that horse showing, so do have some insight into the kind of thing thats involved. But, I do know, I have to walk before i can run, hence I am doing as much homework as I can before I get my pup home, around 8th Dec.

I have tried searching the internet, and cannot find any regional boxer clubs in Scotland, only the Scottish Boxer Club, unless someone can tell me different? Would be great if there was a club closer to home, otherwise I will just have to travel to the west coast.

thanks again for the info, no doubt I will be picking your brains again soon if thats ok?

take care 
Christine


----------



## Christina0 (Mar 8, 2008)

Hi snoring bear

Awwww naw........thats a shame. Hindsight is a great thing, and I am sure if you were to do it all again, you would do things differently, but unfortunatley, we are only human, and we do what we think is best at the time.

I bet you have more than made up for it now though, and have experience to offer total novices like myself. 

Any tips or advice would be greatly appreciated.

Christine


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

Hi Christine , 
i only started showing and attending ringcraft in October 06 and now am a committee and also at training nights get to go over dogs as well be surprised how much you learn about other breeds , my advice would be go to ringcraft and get really involved best thing i ever did


----------



## Christina0 (Mar 8, 2008)

Hi Leoti

Yeah, i plan to take all the advice i can get - especially at the ringcraft classes. Should I just take pup along as soon as he has had all his jags?

Christine


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

Christina0 said:


> Hi Leoti
> 
> Yeah, i plan to take all the advice i can get - especially at the ringcraft classes. Should I just take pup along as soon as he has had all his jags?
> 
> Christine


i would the sooner they start the better and it helps with there socialistion as well


----------



## fun4fido (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi,

Being in Cyprus there is no such thing as ringcraft 

I tend to start as early as 11 weeks and just make it part of their normal training, however for show training I always clicker train. I find this very useful as it allows you to really shape a behaviour i.e. stacking, proper gaiting, and this way it becomes so natural to the dog, whatever breed.

Once a fortnight I get together with friends and we create show scenarios, so someone will be judge etc.

This is fun and much less formal than ringcraft as you get to enjoy a few glasses of wine as well, and it's amazing how much we all improve after the 2nd glass


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

dogpositivetraining said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is fun and much less formal than ringcraft as you get to enjoy a few glasses of wine as well, and it's amazing how much we all improve after the 2nd glass


Now this does sound good, think I'll come over on holiday! lol

Sal
x


----------

